# How Much Mortar do I need?



## navychap (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm doing a project that won't have a joint. How do I calculate how many bags of mortar i need? It'll be just like veneer stone where the mortar is applied to the back. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

350 bags.


----------



## navychap (Feb 22, 2009)

That's outrageous but thanks for trying


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

It depends on so many different variables, but a bag of premixed mortar should give you anywhere from 10-30 sqft. The real test is to do a batch and figure it out.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

How much do you get on your shoes? I've seen some guys leave 30% on the ground. To figure the *Minimal *amount required is simple math:

Length X Height X Depth/quantity in bag.

120"x120"x.5" = 7200 cubic inches/1728(one cubic foot) = 1.66/.66(quantity in an 80# bag of mortar mix) = 2.51 bags per hundred square foot at a bedding depth of 1/2", plus what you leave in the mixer and drop on the ground.

If you came in the store and asked me, I would not tell you how much you need, because we do not accept bag goods for returns.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

navychap said:


> That's outrageous but thanks for trying


350 bags it is though...seriously :thumbsup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

LMAO JBM! I should print that and hand it in the job trailer.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol its cool eh


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

6stringmason said:


> 350 bags.


Stingy Up-Nort' Cheeseheads, we'd just round it off to an even 400 down here............:laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya'll are both a little shy, it is actually 588, at least that is my standard response, "A Truckload".


----------

